# Arkansas Quad show-updated



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

Update 3-26. Arkansas Goat Producers Quad Show . April 30-May 2nd, in Little Rock Arkansas(moved up one week). Double ring buck show will be Friday night at 8. 2 doe shows saturday and 2 sunday. Judges are Don Bergfield, Jennifer Lohman-Peterson, Anna Thompson-Hajdik and Doug Thompson. Forms are up on the club website (http://www.arkansasgoatproducers.com). There will also be a one day milking competition on saturday.
I will get more info out as I get it. Showchair Nancy [email protected]
We will be hosting the District 5 Nubian Specialty and the Nigerian Specialty.
We will also have a live animal auction. Animals donated so far Saanen buck by Kaye White(Tivio Farm), Lamancha buck and doe donated by Sara Stewart of Oaks Whisper, Alpine buck by Maddie Kiefer of Mt. Pleasure.
Nancy


----------

